
Ask HN: IPFS, DHTs, torrents, blockchains, oh my: best books/papers to catch up? - noam87
Hi, so I&#x27;ve been playing with IPFS &#x2F; Bitcoin, read the whitepaper, but there&#x27;s a lot to absorb to fully understand the current landscape of decentralized networking.<p>What would be your go-to books&#x2F;papers&#x2F;talks that can help me catch up?
======
rendx
[https://gnunet.org/bibliography](https://gnunet.org/bibliography)

